

How Apple Influenced the Labels to Shut Down My Startup - cymetica
https://medium.com/@492727ZED/steve-jobs-made-warner-music-sue-my-startup-9a81c5a21d68

======
angrysponge
Same tactics: [http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/4/8540935/apple-labels-
spotif...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/4/8540935/apple-labels-spotify-
streaming)

